# Upgraded hard drive --> Tech support refused (possible new policy?)



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

So, I've had upgraded drives in my S1, s2, DTV, DTV-HD150 (?), and Tivo HD. Until yesterday, that has never been an issue with Tivo customer support.

However, as described in another thread, I just got my first Roamio, which I upgraded with 6TB drive.

However, I am having having transfer issues between the new Roamio and my older S3s, and between the Roamio and a new mini. Basically, they can see each other, but refuse to transfer (or in the case of the mini, pair). I've done all of the "standard" troubleshooting (reboot, forced call, MAK check, network check, etc.). 


So in troubleshooting, I called Tivo. After a few minutes of the usual basic Tivo 101 troubleshooting, he went offline. When he returned, the rep flat out told me what I have "altered" my Tivo, so there was nothing else to be done.

So, while rolling my eyes, I asked him if he would work with me if I restored the original drive. He told me unconditionally no, that because once the warranty was voided rolleyes, it was no longer eligible for any support.


I realize CSRs are like playing roulette -- my concern is if he actively put something like that in the notes -- or worse when he went offline if a manager did. Or worse, if we are at the beginning of a new era with Tivo, where they start crippling features if they see non-stock devices.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

dcbarry said:


> So, I've had upgraded drives in my S1, s2, DTV, DTV-HD150 (?), and Tivo HD. Until yesterday, that has never been an issue with Tivo customer support.
> 
> However, as described in another thread, I just got my first Roamio, which I upgraded with 6TB drive.
> 
> ...


They're using any flimsy excuse to deny you service, citing something that technically voids the warranty but obviously has nothing to do with your problem. Such mean-spirited tightening of policies could be a sign that TiVo is having trouble maintaining enough support staff. I hope their situation is not that desperate.

If they just refuse to give you phone support, well, you're probably better off coming here anyway. But if they use such a flimsy excuse to refuse warranty service on defective hardware, that would be unethical and possibly illegal, depending on state laws.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

dcbarry said:


> So, I've had upgraded drives in my S1, s2, DTV, DTV-HD150 (?), and Tivo HD. Until yesterday, that has never been an issue with Tivo customer support.
> 
> However, as described in another thread, I just got my first Roamio, which I upgraded with 6TB drive.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, did you go online at TiVo.com and enable transfer on the Roamio?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I read the ops other thread. It sounds like the OP picked up a used Roamio. He upgraded the hard drive before making sure the unit works. I suggested installing the original drive and see what happens.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

i had an 'issue' a couple of months ago. i finally relented (i know) and got internet svc at home. had been getting the tivo updates via phone line. i had upgraded my HD in my premiere. i had been looking forward to one of the games i was able to access on my premiere a few years back, so was surprised it was no longer accessible. but, when i switched from the SD to the HD menu, i got a notice that some of the functions were not working.(i think my software was 20.1 or something like that. in reading about the issue i had, i needed at least 20.4 for some of the functions to work properly on the premiere.) there had been an op system update that i did not have (that was another issue with phone line use; if was difficult and now discovered not possible to get some via the phone line). i contacted tivo via the online help screen. response was that i did not have the original drive so they would not push thru the updated operating system. we went back and forth but to no avail ---- voided warranty, etc. of course my 'warranty' had run out a long time ago anyway. i decided to reinstall the original HD, and give it one more chance. sent in a new request to have the newer op system be pushed thru. got back a message the next morning that i should be receiving it soon. left the original HD in and got the update. within about 2 days, it upgraded. as soon as it came thru i uninstalled the orig hd and put the other one back in that had all my programs on it, and immediately got the new update on that one as well. (thank God as i was not looking forward to going thru the clone HD thing it i did not need to). 
.... still - that game i really enjoyed was still gone .........


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

jmbach said:


> Out of curiosity, did you go online at TiVo.com and enable transfer on the Roamio?


What does "Enable transfer" mean?

Thanks!
/j


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

jeffw_00 said:


> What does "Enable transfer" mean?
> 
> Thanks!
> /j


Look at the Device Preferences on your TiVo.com My Account and you will see it. There are two items (sharing and downloads) - just check them both.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

V7Goose said:


> Look at the Device Preferences on your TiVo.com My Account and you will see it. There are two items (sharing and downloads) - just check them both.


Ok - "transfer" of data out of the box - thought it meant "ok to transfer TiVo to other owner" or some such. Ok - what does this have to do with HD swap? :-}


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

jeffw_00 said:


> Ok - "transfer" of data out of the box - thought it meant "ok to transfer TiVo to other owner" or some such. Ok - what does this have to do with HD swap? :-}


Nothing at all. The original comment you quoted was made in response to someone posting that they were 
"having transfer issues between the new Roamio and my older S3s, and between the Roamio and a new mini".


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

well, never mind then :-}


----------

